# Not old , new



## bikebozo (Oct 7, 2020)

Number 45 out of 100 - 24 inch Jayhawk


----------



## 1motime (Oct 7, 2020)

COOL bike!!  That frame is the definition of rigid!  Interesting pedals also


----------

